# Hello there



## Maiden_Ante (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm Andreas. Swedish 17yrold that train karate. More specifically Kase-ha shotokan-ryu. 

I'm at 8 kyu, been training this for 1 ½ years now and I find it very fun. I'm interested in pretty much any martial art and like to read about them. In a couple of years I think I'll try out judo or something more grapple-ish. 

Been on Bullshido before, but since it's populated by 50% "my martial art is the best one"-people and terrorized by constant *****s and sh*ts I decided to find a new forum to haunt.

/Andreas Törnqvist


----------



## 72ronin (Feb 3, 2010)

Perhaps they should re-name it Bullshyte-o lol

Welcome


----------



## morph4me (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello Andreas, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy the site....


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 3, 2010)

Maiden_Ante said:


> I'm Andreas. Swedish 17yrold that train karate. More specifically Kase-ha shotokan-ryu.
> 
> I'm at 8 kyu, been training this for 1 ½ years now and I find it very fun. I'm interested in pretty much any martial art and like to read about them. In a couple of years I think I'll try out judo or something more grapple-ish.
> 
> ...


 
Feh. yes. I don't really like those. havent been on bullshido but i've come across them else where. a ma might be 'the best' for one particular person, but not for someone else.


----------



## just2kicku (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello  Adreas, Welcome to MT


----------



## seasoned (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard my friend, you will like this site for sure, enjoy.


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Maiden_Ante (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, hopefully I'll give some interesting reading and the other way around. 

/Andreas


----------



## DBZ (Feb 5, 2010)

Im sure you will see some interesting conversations on this site


----------



## Drac (Feb 5, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Enjoy...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## grydth (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome, I think you will have both a lot to learn and a lot to offer. Mostly folks from the USA here and we'd enjoy your views.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome Andreas!

Daniel


----------



## David43515 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Andreas, Welcome!


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 30, 2010)

grydth said:


> Welcome, I think you will have both a lot to learn and *a lot to offer.* Mostly folks from the USA here and we'd enjoy your views.



yeah for example some people don't know that Sweden has a monarchy.


----------

